# Whatcha listenin' to?



## Bax*

I always like to hear some new music and hear what guys like to listen to, so I thought it might be fun to start a new thread on what you are listening to right now.

Here is one that has caught my interest just because it is kind of an oddity






From what I understand, this is actually the Dolly P original recording that was just slowed down. Its pretty cool sounding if you ask me.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Guess not, I'm not a computer guru obviously...

Heres the link 




When we going duck hunting?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Son of a B, how'd I do that?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Then theres the classics


----------



## wyogoob

Here Bax*, Jolene by Dolly Parton 1974


----------



## wyogoob

I like the oldies.

This one is my phone ringer:


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


> I like the oldies.
> 
> This one is my phone ringer:


Goob I just knew you were cool. Now throw in some AC-DC and lets get a keg.Dang, got excited and threw my back out.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds

Glad you posted this one. It is a shame when a classic is almost forgotten.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds

My wife and I like Kyle Park






For a bit more cowboy feel there is Jared Rogerson






Here is a classic to throw in the mix...


----------



## bowgy

I like classical and fireworks.


----------



## COWAN

i like this one... a clasic with a new twist


----------



## COWAN

I don't like new stuff to much, but these guys are good...






or how about this raw classic...


----------



## GaryFish

I've been on a Pistol Annies kick lately.


----------



## Longgun

Cool thread!

depending on my mood of the day, i could go from one extreem to the other:

Chopin-

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=DE8454997D2428BB249ADE8454997D2428BB249A

Five Finger Death Punch-

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=BEFECFA37904E17C21ABBEFECFA37904E17C21AB

who knows, a little of this might even trickle in occasion. ;-)

Good ol Chris, RIP.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=AE11BE68FC1F82591559AE11BE68FC1F82591559

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=C3707E2689E769CE33C6C3707E2689E769CE33C6

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=0EE6ADDA2016EC9EF8460EE6ADDA2016EC9EF846

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=14E8F9A768BC705E1CA114E8F9A768BC705E1CA1


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> I like classical and fireworks.


Now that's a toe-tapper!!


----------



## Dunkem

Have to say Roy Orbison,one of my all time favorites


----------



## wyogoob

Marshall Tucker 1977


----------



## Bax*

Some sweet songs that I havent thought about in a long time have been posted, and some stuff that I have never heard. Keep it up!


----------



## Bax*




----------



## SR-1

here is a couple hunting songs I really like

Eyes to the sky- walt gabbard





Duck depression- walt gabbard





Leaky waders- walt gabbard


----------



## wyogoob

Holly Jolly Christmas, by Burl Ives


----------



## Fowlmouth

Anything Chris Ledoux


----------



## BPturkeys

For a change of pace from my usual Norwegian Death matal I go here:
http://cajunradio.com/listen-live/
...fact I got it going right now!


----------



## Bax*

Been enjoying this cover a lot.

Love the original but this was a nice change of pace.


----------



## bekins24

Alabama-Greatest hits will always be the album that reminds me of growing up and doing all things outdoors with my dad.


----------



## Dunkem

One of my favorite songs! This version actually gave me goosebumps. Very good!


----------



## 2full

Been listening to a bunch of Joe Walsh and Bob Seger lately. 
It's nice to have a truck that the CD player works in again........

That is a good version of an old classic Paul Simon song that I grew up with. 
( Art was just along for the ride ;-))


----------



## Dunkem

https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A0LEVyf.aelWCc8AjWVXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEyaDg4cjF0BGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMzBHZ0aWQDQjE3OTJfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=george+harrison&back=https%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dgeorge%2Bharrison%26type%3DC211US0D20160107%26ei%3DUTF-8&fr=%26fr%3Dmcafee&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOVP.V700c415383b5678980ea89725eb6aa14%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DoDs2Bkq6UU4&tit=George+Harrison+and+Eric+Clapton+-+While+my+guitar+gently+...&l=309&vid=0ee5e1dc58da2ee96da7a1aa2e0e896f&sigr=11bj3h078&sigb=12g2c6o5b&sigt=11therkb5&sigi=12bab3vs7

Star studded version.


----------



## Bax*

Another cover, but still a goodun:


----------



## 2full

Bad company was a great band. Listened to A LOT of them back then. 
Still get out the 10 by 6 CD once in a while.


----------



## Lonetree

Gillian Welch and David Rawlings are awesome.


----------



## Lonetree

Most mornings


----------



## DallanC

Newest Billy Idol... its actually very, very good, as good as any of his early stuff.

















 (my favorite track, nostalgic life story)

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> Newest Billy Idol... its actually very, very good, as good as any of his early stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my favorite track, nostalgic life story)
> 
> -DallanC


I didn't know Billy Idol had a new (to me) album 8)


----------



## Bax*

Here is one of my favorites: 




You guys will probably make fun of me for this one as it is really unusual by most people's standards. But if you liked the band "Yes" then you will know who Rick Wakeman is.

This is the entire album of "Journey to the Center of the Earth" and loosely follows the story of Jules Verne's classic story.

Rick Wakeman was pretty revolutionary for the time and was / is well known for his use of the Moog Synthasizer among other things. He transitioned from Yes to a solo artist and emphasized his work in rock operas.

Years later, he ended up reuniting with Yes under the name "Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe (ABWH)" but couldn't use their original name of Yes due to ownership of the original band name no longer belonging to them. At least that is my understanding of the story....

If you are interested in ABWH, here is one of their songs: 




Anyways, I always loved "Journey to the Center of the Earth" as a kid. It was great to throw on the headphones and just relax while listening to Rick Wakeman's weird synth sounds.


----------



## CPAjeff

My Pandora shuffle is a mix of Alabama, Garth Brooks, George Strait, Chris Ledoux, Luke Bryan, Breaking Benjamin, and Five Finger Death Punch.

A song by Cole Swindell titled, "You Should Be Here," is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dunkem

I like this in the morning. https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=AwrBT800uelWr4sAUwVXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEyNmJjZWttBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDQjE3OTJfMQRzZWMDc2M-?p=jonathan+edwards+musician&back=https%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Djonathan%2Bedwards%2Bmusician%26context%3Dgsmcontext%253A%253Ayk_id%253A%253A1b8faf42-31c8-4785-b4c5-0a8aa74ed366%257Cgsmcontext%253A%253Awiki_id%253A%253AJonathan_Edwards_%252528musician%252529%26ei%3DUTF-8%26type%3DC211US0D20160107&fr=%26fr%3Dmcafee&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOVP.V5523e3f16feefa870a9584b4a23e95ad%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Drj6TCesKuzA&tit=Jonathan+Edwards%3A+Sometimes+In+The+Morning&l=306&vid=78156ec1b5d8fd52ed72c2090b507982&sigr=11baafvv9&sigb=1755cuppi&sigt=11a3qehba&sigi=12b2a625l


----------



## wyogoob

Heavy metal sort of. I'm working 14 hours a day on a paper mill overhaul. So I'm listening to Boilermakers cuss and argue, grind and beat on steel tubes, plates and pipes, and the melodic "cachink" sound of money pouring into my retirement account.

thank you


----------



## Lonetree

Goob, that is more specifically called "Industrial", I think Johnny Cash's versions are better.


----------



## Al Hansen

Zeppelin.................. ;-)


----------



## 3arabians

Al Hansen said:


> Zeppelin..................


Amen brother!


----------



## Lonetree

Robert plant and Allison Krauss covering Townes Van Zandt


----------



## bowgy

Cow Patty


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> Cow Patty


SO COOL!!

Jim Stafford was Country and Western's Weird Al.

.


----------



## Bax*

A friend sent this over to me the other day and I hated it.

Now I cant get the dumb song out of my head


----------



## Lonetree

First one on the playlist without a parental advisory.


----------



## Lonetree

When you crack one, it's hard not to crack to a few more.











We'll do hip hop tomorrow.....


----------



## DallanC

Fantastic song, and a very apt observation on todays society. Its one of my motivations to get high in the mountains as often as I can. Several years ago deep in the west desert I was dismayed to find I now not only have cell access but internet 






-DallanC


----------



## .45

I always thought this was a weird match-up, but she is nice to listen to.


----------



## sawsman

Dang.... Crystal. Looks good too!

I've listened to this guy a bit lately... Turn it up.


----------



## Lonetree

Whether it is his own songs, Prince or Don Williams covers, Stapleton has talent.


----------



## Lonetree

Gilmour, Bush, and Franklin


----------



## Bax*

If David Gilmour is on the table....

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## Bax*

One other Gilmour favorite


----------



## Lonetree

The next Dylan/Van Zandt/Kristofferson


----------



## Lonetree

Some nice Wyoming scenery.


----------



## Lonetree

Some long promised Hiphop


----------



## Longgun




----------



## LostLouisianian

Pandora....cajun music


----------



## 2full

Stones have been sounding good lately.


----------



## DallanC

Chris LeDoux. I have every album he ever released. Started on the first one a week or so ago, working my way back through all of it, on Haywire right now.

When I die I want "The Ride" played at my funeral.






-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Leo and his covers






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

My family lost a friend/cousin last week to a sudden passing - she was 38 and left a husband, and three kids. I've been listening to these songs a little more lately.











Then there are some nice Dave Stamey songs - "12 Mile Road," "The Bandit Joaquin," and "The Vaquero Song."


----------



## CPAjeff

Last one, a little Don Edwards -


----------



## bowgy

My dad passed away Friday, his funeral is this Saturday so I have been listening to these today.


----------



## bowgy

This one will be sung at his funeral.


----------



## 2full

Sorry about your dad bowgy, I just heard yesterday.


----------



## 2full

I was listening to some blood sweat and tears today. 
Was good music, had not heard it for a while.


----------



## CPAjeff

Bowgy - sorry for your loss.


----------



## grizzly

Sturgill Simpson. He's a cross between Waylon Jennings and Bob Seger. He's a little bit of an acquired taste, but his music is genius. I just hope he doesn't change his music now that his name is getting out there.


----------



## Dunkem




----------



## Longgun




----------



## DallanC

Always liked this one as a pysch-up song:






-DallanC


----------



## Packfish

Marshall Tucker- Blue Ridge Mountain Skies- 
a true classic


----------



## CPAjeff




----------



## Bax*

Sturgill Simpson - "All Around You"

He also does a cool cover of Nirvana's song "In Bloom"


----------



## RandomElk16




----------



## LostLouisianian

My oldies channel on Pandora,,,,right now chillin to Marvin and "Heard it through the grapevine"...yeah baby


----------



## LostLouisianian

Cajun music on pandora with a satellite view of my beloved Spring Bayou as my screen saver, getting homesick as all hell


----------



## wyogoob

*Tearing Us Apart*


----------



## Bax*

Bad Wolves cover of Zombie


----------



## Fowlmouth

Steelheart "Through Worlds of Stardust"


----------



## wyoming2utah

I've been listening to a lot of Skillet lately:


----------



## wyoming2utah

I have also started listening to some old school rock made new:


----------



## Bax*

Another oddity I have been listening to.

This is Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, and Howe (ABWH) formerly of "Yes" but from what I understand they no longer owned the rights to the band name so they just collaborated under ABWH.


----------



## DallanC

Cant wait for the summer's concert.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

Marty Robbins - Feleena (which is basically the rest of the story from El Paso)






and of course, El Paso


----------



## bowgy

I listen more now to the likes of Marty Robbins, Marty Stuart, Don Williams etc


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy

I can't sing at all, the only time I sing is in church solo, so low no one can hear me. But the last horse I trained was a paint filly and she knew exactly what I was doing and would act up all feisty and such, she was always testing me. But one day walking up to her in the round pen and she started dancing for some reason I started singing this song and she calmed right down, and it worked almost every time, she turned into a pretty good roper.


----------



## DallanC

My dad took us all to see Don Williams at the old Salt Palace back in the early 80's. Don came out, did his bit for an hour and a half. Took a break, everyone kept hooting and hollaring, no-one left. Don finally came back out, said thank you, sat down and played for another hour at least. We didnt get out of there until 12:30am. LOL. The single most "mellow" concert I've ever been too.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

The last song I listened to today was from Eazy E. 

I’m usually more of a Chris Ledoux fan, but sometimes a guy has gotta do what a guys has gotta do. 

Tonight will be a steady stream of Metallica to calm the nerves.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

DallanC said:


> My dad took us all to see Don Williams at the old Salt Palace back in the early 80's. Don came out, did his bit for an hour and a half. Took a break, everyone kept hooting and hollaring, no-one left. Don finally came back out, said thank you, sat down and played for another hour at least. We didnt get out of there until 12:30am. LOL. The single most "mellow" concert I've ever been too.
> 
> -DallanC


Don Williams is a favorite of mine. I love that big, yet gentle voice of his.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Any Dwight Yoakam fans around here? I think he is one of the most underrated talents there ever was.


----------



## pollo70

BOB 100.7 radio home of the 80's, listening at work I have all these "millennials" walk by and look at me weird! but then I see them bobbing their heads and moving to the beat! ha ha..


----------



## Lone_Hunter

colorcountrygunner said:


> Any Dwight Yoakam fans around here? I think he is one of the most underrated talents there ever was.


One of my favorites.





I listen to A LOT of different stuff. Most of it though, was made in the 80s, and 90s.
I'll toss in my top picks that most probably haven't heard of giggles and grins:


----------



## Lone_Hunter

And .. 
Not country:


















Ok.. i'm done. Enjoy.... or cringe.


----------



## wolft

Chris Stapleton is IMO the best artist currently producing country music.. His newest album was pretty darn great.


----------



## DallanC

IMO Kenny Chesney is the best country artist atm... his string of hits is amazing. His latest two songs are fantastic to crank on the road. Like old school Chris Ledoux, I never get tired of his music.

Cannot wait for his tour return to SLC











-DallanC


----------



## wolft

DallanC said:


> IMO Kenny Chesney is the best country artist atm... his string of hits is amazing. His latest two songs are fantastic to crank on the road. Like old school Chris Ledoux, I never get tired of his music.
> 
> Cannot wait for his tour return to SLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Also love me some Kenny Chesney! He's been putting out hits after hits for years!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I like Kenny Chesney as well, but I always considered it a guilty pleasure. Like you can't admit to anyone that you like him. Like he's the country version of Nickelback.


----------



## CPAjeff

colorcountrygunner said:


> I like Kenny Chesney as well, but I always considered it a guilty pleasure. Like you can't admit to anyone that you like him. Like he's the country version of Nickelback.


You're a Nickelback fan?!?! Man, that explains so much!! 

The following songs get played quite frequently in my office:

Don Williams - Good Ole Boys Like Me
Ian Tyson - M.C. Horses
Ian Tyson - Navajo Rug
Don Edwards - Coyotes
Marty Robbins - Mr. Shorty
Marty Robbins - Tall Handsome Stranger
Chris Ledoux - Pretty much every song


----------



## JerryH

For Colorcountry

3 pairs is a great album.


----------



## Critter

Anything from:

Marty Robins
CW McCall
Johnny Horton
Waylon Jennings
Merlin Haggard
Johnny Cash
Lynn Anderson
Tammy Wynet
Charlie Daniels

Some younger ones:

Clay Walker
Call Smith




Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH




----------



## DallanC

One band I've always liked, with a harder rock / rock-a-billy / blues feel is Clutch. Very unique style of music. Definitely not for everyone... but, it suits my mood at times. They don't take them selves seriously but do put out some catchy music. This is stuff you blast late at night when tired and driving somewhere.

They do the best Fortunate Son cover ever... and I mean EVER.






I love this song, cross of blues and rock-a-billy with some power harmonica in there:






And for fun'zies:






And Finally: Fortunate son. Blast it, loud and proud 






-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

Nothing like great rock stars singing country.


----------



## bowgy

And vice versa


----------



## bowgy

Another high school crush


----------



## middlefork




----------



## colorcountrygunner

Drive by truckers anybody?


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> You're a Nickelback fan?!?! Man, that explains so much!!
> 
> The following songs get played quite frequently in my office:
> 
> Don Williams - Good Ole Boys Like Me
> Ian Tyson - M.C. Horses
> Ian Tyson - Navajo Rug
> Don Edwards - Coyotes
> Marty Robbins - Mr. Shorty
> Marty Robbins - Tall Handsome Stranger
> Chris Ledoux - Pretty much every song


Dang, maybe I should work for you!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

How about Tracy Lawrence? Wasn't he a fabulous talent from the 90s?


----------



## CPAjeff

Ty Herndon has a couple of songs that make the list too!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> Ty Herndon has a couple of songs that make the list too!


Interesting fact: Ty Herndon recently came out as gay. Not sure where I heard that from. Probably johnnycake or something, but I remember hearing it.


----------



## JerryH

FYI

Drive By Truckers are coming to Red Butte in August. 

Its nice to see live music is coming back.


----------



## JerryH




----------



## DallanC

Fun, catchy song:






-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Here's one I just remembered. I used to listen to it now and then while overseas. As if I could somehow wash away my sins. Now it vaugly reminds me how burnt out I was. Never saw the video before. Some of you may, or may not like this, but I'm pretty sure few here ever heard it before. (and yeah, my generation had some oddball music. I pretty much listened to everything but rap)


----------



## dubob

If it ain't Country or Western, it AIN'T music. 😉 😄


----------



## Lone_Hunter

dubob said:


> If it ain't Country or Western, it AIN'T music. 😉 😄


Okay.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Here's a couple more.









and one more...





Time for me to get off this trip down memory lane and get on with my day now.


----------



## dubob

Now THATS what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## DallanC

Catchy:






-DallanC


----------



## dubob

My favorite Little Big Town.


----------



## PBH

Two words: Greta Van Fleet

(just makes you feel young again!!)


----------



## DallanC

GREAT song... 






-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter




----------



## BGD

Pretty eclectic musical tastes here. Always love some Chris Ledoux, Garth, George, Johnny, Willy, etc. 

But a couple of my faves lately….


CCR - Have You Ever Seen the Rain





Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## wyogoob

Melancholy today

JJ Cale


----------



## Bax*

wyogoob said:


> Melancholy today
> 
> JJ Cale


I thoroughly enjoyed that Goob. Ended up listening to the whole album at work today


----------



## JerryH

JJ Cale didn't get the recognition that he deserved. He was awesome.

Its Its interesting to me the amount of good songwriters and musicians that came from Oklahoma.


----------



## DallanC

Nice mellow tune






-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Here's one for when your wife is with you.






-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

RIP Dusty









ZZ Top: Bearded bassist Dusty Hill dies in his sleep at 72


HOUSTON (AP) — ZZ Top’s Dusty Hill, the long-bearded bassist for the million-selling Texas blues rock trio known for such hits as “Legs” and “Gimme All Your Lovin'," has died at age 72. In a Facebook post Wednesday, guitarist Billy Gibbons and drummer Frank Beard said Hill died in his sleep.




apnews.com


----------



## 2full

ZZ is one of my favorite bands off all time. Always enjoyed their music. Some of my buddies made fun of me for listening to them. I didn't care. Love their old blues tunes. I have pretty much all their albums. 
Have seen them in concert a couple of times. We have tickets to see them in Vegas in October. 
That concert has been delayed twice because of Covid. Prob won't happen now. 
Only 72...... very sad. 
RIP Dusty.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## wyoming2utah

Been going back to some of the hard stuff I heard when I was young...and found some new stuff:





And some new music I like:


----------



## Lone_Hunter




----------



## one4fishing




----------



## Frank M

In no particular order, just to name a few

Waylon Jennings
Pantera
P!nk
The Peterson’s 
The Offsping
Shakira
Lefty Frizzell
TuPac
5FDP
Metallica (pre Garage Days re-revisited)
Blink-182
Panic at the Disco
Alan Jackson
Greta Van Fleet
The Cranberry’s 
The Rolling Stone’s 
Dolly Parton (she is a National Treasure, IMO)
Miley Cyrus
Nirvana
Van Halen 
ZZ Top
Hank Williams
Marty Robbins

Just to name a few.


----------



## 2full

That's quite the variety in that list Frank !!
Not knocking it at all. There is some in that list I listen to. Some I will NOT listen to. 
"Different strokes for different folks."
As Sly would sing........


----------



## DallanC

My Dad is 83... likes old school County... Hank Williams and the like. Told me not long ago he liked some Pink songs... I about fell over.

I mostly like Franks list... never rap though... unless its the Bellemy Brothers. Ok or Sugar Hill Gang (the original rappers).

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Frank M said:


> In no particular order, just to name a few
> 
> Waylon Jennings
> Pantera
> P!nk
> The Peterson’s
> The Offsping
> Shakira
> Lefty Frizzell
> TuPac
> 5FDP
> Metallica (pre Garage Days re-revisited)
> Blink-182
> Panic at the Disco
> Alan Jackson
> Greta Van Fleet
> The Cranberry’s
> The Rolling Stone’s
> Dolly Parton (she is a National Treasure, IMO)
> Miley Cyrus
> Nirvana
> Van Halen
> ZZ Top
> Hank Williams
> Marty Robbins
> 
> Just to name a few.


I agree with you about Dolly Parton. And not just because of those legendary sweater cows either. She is just wonderful


----------



## Frank M

colorcountrygunner said:


> I agree with you about Dolly Parton. And not just because of those legendary sweater cows either. She is just wonderful


Did you know? Dolly passed money back to the black community, money she made in royalties, after Whitney Houston sang “I will always love you”

Who does that?

Dolly


----------



## Lone_Hunter




----------



## DallanC

Anybody see the Disney Jungle Cruise movie? I was blown away at the intro "fireworks over the castle" opening logo / scene with a new rendition of Metallica's Nothing Else Matters, utterly fantastic. They used it again later with the Spanish Explorers fight.

Absolute genius... and gave me another appreciation for the song.






-DallanC


----------



## CAExpat

The "new" Black album box set has a lot of really cool covers...and some awful ones.


----------



## JerryH

I got into a retro mood and added a Buffalo Springfield channel to my Pandora. Its a shame Neil dumped em. They produced some great tunes in such a short time.


----------



## 2full

Been listening.to some old Bob Seger all day. Stuff from the 60's that I didn't really know. 
Good stuff. He won't re-release any of it. Was amazed how good it was. 
"The lonely one" from '61, he was 16.....
"Heavy music" from '67, etc. 
Was interesting to follow his history. 
But then, I'm a long time fan of his. 
Listened to tunes I'd never heard before.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com





This modern country isn't as good as the old stuff, but you gotta admit this one kinda slaps.


----------



## Bax*

colorcountrygunner said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This modern country isn't as good as the old stuff, but you gotta admit this one kinda slaps.


😳


----------



## DallanC

In the spirit of Halloween and extreme esoteric tastes (I'm probably going to get banned for this, rofls):

IDK how... or why... but this showed up on my feed just now. The original was a decent song, this is a fairly amusing Halloween cover. Still laughing over it... Especially watching the green hair one.






Yes... I know, I'm in a really strange mood right now

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> In the spirit of Halloween and extreme esoteric tastes (I'm probably going to get banned for this, rofls):
> 
> IDK how... or why... but this showed up on my feed just now. The original was a decent song, this is a fairly amusing Halloween cover. Still laughing over it... Especially watching the green hair one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... I know, I'm in a really strange mood right now
> 
> -DallanC


odd story about the original Soft Cell version:

my mother in law learned she was pregnant with my wife while listening to this song lol 😂😳


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> In the spirit of Halloween and extreme esoteric tastes (I'm probably going to get banned for this, rofls):
> 
> IDK how... or why... but this showed up on my feed just now. The original was a decent song, this is a fairly amusing Halloween cover. Still laughing over it... Especially watching the green hair one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... I know, I'm in a really strange mood right now
> 
> -DallanC


Ok, I feel like I am pretty rock savvy and listen to music virtually all day from the moment I start work to about 11:00PM (I love music if you cant tell). But I didnt know this until now:

I had always assumed Soft Cell was the original author of "Tainted Love" but just learned that this song was written and composed by Ed Cobb and released by Gloria Jones in 1964....

I dont believe I have ever heard this version before today, and just thought that I would share what I learned.

From what I am finding, there are two different versions of the song out there:






and the single version






Also, I have been listening to Disgraceland podcast lately.... that has been really fun to listen to as I have been hearing all sorts of crazy stories about various musicians. If you are a music fan, might be worth a listen if youre bored. 
​


----------



## Bax*

Also, on the topic of covers: I have been keeping a running playlist of covers that I come across on Spotify and thought I'd share if you have any interest:



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/1nqfw0rczh61hJqr6JZvzQ?si=84e00c1d316c4e91


----------



## Bax*

Christmas morning 

We gave my daughter a Victrola turn table and she raided my vinyl collection immediately.

The first album she took was Dark Side of the Moon, followed by this gem.

Who quickly looked up Indian love Call?


----------



## JerryH

We bought a turn table a few years back. Its Its kinda fun listening to an old album. There something nostalgic about vinyl. Raided my FIL's album collection when he passed away. He took great care with his albums. No snap crackle pop or skips with his collection. I grabbed Willie's Red Headed Stranger, CSN&Y, Poco and arm wrestled my wife's sister for Johnny Cash Live At Folsom Prison.


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## colorcountrygunner

I wish Big and Rich would've went on a long run like Brooks and Dunn as a country duo. During their run together they put out some great stuff.


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## CPAjeff

One of my favs my Big & Rich:


----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> One of my favs my Big & Rich:


How have I never heard this one before? That's another gem from these underrated guys!


----------



## JerryH

Back in the day  

RIP Meatloaf


----------



## DallanC

JerryH said:


> RIP Meatloaf


Met him a few years ago... it was interesting.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Well, if we're going to go old school metal/rock:





Edit:
This one's obligatroy





Then there was Europe.





I was in High School for this one.





edit 2:
This one is one of my favorites


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Since I'm sitting here drowning my worries with another tall boy of miller lite, and revisiting high school, here's a couple more:

First loves were a bitch weren't they? I was dumb enough to stick around to watch the Gal I loved and wrote to while I was overseas, marry another man after I came back from overseas. Dumb, dumb dumb.













EDIT: almost forgot about this one


----------



## bowguyonly




----------



## bowguyonly

Slightly Stoopid - 2am
TOOL - Sober


----------



## bowguyonly




----------



## bowguyonly

Best speech ever
Listening to




Charlie Chaplain


----------



## taxidermist

Rush is my all time favorite. Every time they came to SLC I was there for the show, and what a show they gave you! RIP Neil Peart. 😢 
Red Barchetta
6:49
View attachment 151229

Preview
Preview
4:39
Rush - Tom Sawyer (Live Exit Stage Left Version)
YouTube · RushVEVO
Dec 21, 2012
H]


----------



## taxidermist

Some of my other favs.... CCR, 38 Special, Seger, Skynyrd, Allman Bros, Marshal Tucker Band, Aerosmith, I could go on but it looks like I favor southern rock.


----------



## DallanC

Boston






-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

bowguyonly said:


>


Jelly Roll is a recent discovery for me. I’ve really enjoyed him.

Neffex has been a great gym sound and Paul Cauthen has been a fun road trip artist for me


----------



## wyogoob

All Right Now


----------



## 2full

wyogoob said:


> All Right Now


I had the album by Free that song was on back in junior high !!
Bad Company with Paul Rogers was one of the best bands ever.


----------



## bowguyonly

This is a thread I can relate to. 🤙

Can really get to know a person by the music they're listening to.


----------



## 2full

taxidermist said:


> Some of my other favs.... CCR, 38 Special, Seger, Skynyrd, Allman Bros, Marshal Tucker Band, Aerosmith, I could go on but it looks like I favor southern rock.


I'm totally with you on every one of these bands.......but I have to add ZZ. 
But you totally lose me on Rush. Never did care for them. That high pitched whiney voice drove me nuts.


----------



## bowguyonly




----------



## bowguyonly

2full said:


> I'm totally with you on every one of these bands.......but I have to add ZZ.
> But you totally lose me on Rush. Never did care for them. That high pitched whiney voice drove me nuts.


Like ACDC


----------



## Bax*

bowguyonly said:


> This is a thread I can relate to. 🤙
> 
> Can really get to know a person by the music they're listening to.


I listen to music almost all day and I love this thread because it breaks me out of the boxes Spotify and Pandora seem to put me in.

Finding new music is so enjoyable to me.


----------



## one4fishing

Anybody into Billy Strings?


----------



## one4fishing

I’m not totally into all of his songs but I can’t get over a few of them.


----------



## DallanC

A few from my youtube play list, some eclectic tastes I'll admit to.

Always loved this one, best version, love the grunge gritty amplifiers.






Rock cover of Dance Monkey, this FAR exceeds the over auto-tuned original. The female singer Hanna has a way better voice the original singer. If they didn't have that death-metal part at the end, this one might have hit the charts. Overall it cracks me up.






This one might need some explanation. The HU is a Mongolian rock band, they do some remarkable mongolian "throat singing" that is multi-tone, extremely unique. This is one of their more "beautiful" songs, its incredible the rich full sound range these guys are putting out in what is basically an acoustic performance. Song really hits its stride around the 3:45 mark






Another favorite, a duet of The HU and Lizy Hale from Halestorm.






The song that made The HU famous, if anyone does listen to this turn on subtitles, its very patriotic actually. My son thought I was crazy when I first made him listen to this... then a couple days later he asked what that weird song was I played. About a week after that I heard him driving home with this on full blast, lol.






Broken Peach I've posted before, a cover band from Spain. They have amazing skeleton makeup for specific song performances. Their stuff is hit and miss. Two good covers are from the movies "Nightmare before Christmas" and "Corpse Bride".

Broken Peach - This is Halloween (TV Peachformance)

Broken Peach - Remains Of The Day (TV Peachformance)

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist

2full said:


> I'm totally with you on every one of these bands.......but I have to add ZZ.
> But you totally lose me on Rush. Never did care for them. That high pitched whiney voice drove me nuts.


  Getty Lee does have that "whiney" voice for sure. I fell in love with them after seeing them in back in the 70's, and to see how much sound that only three guys were making was amazing to me. The drummer (Neil Pert) played YYZ at the end and that blew me away.

I'm with you adding ZZ Top to the list. I'd have to add Zeppelin, Moody Blues, Three Dog Night, Bill Withers, Queen. I grew up listening to country music, that's what was on the radio all the time in the house. I like the older stuff. Patsy, Waylon, Willy, Cash, Jones, Charlie Pride, and so on. I cant get into the new artist, its not country IMO, It's more POP I guess. I do like Eric Church, Zack Brown Band. 

I know some will call me nuts, but, I never liked the Beatles or, the Stones.


----------



## JerryH

I was never a fan of Getty Lee. Then I saw him on Dave Grohl's show on Paramount. From Cradle to Stage. Getty's back story was fascinating. The struggles that him and his mother went through. If you get a chance to watch it do. Great series on songwriters and their mothers.


----------



## Catherder

taxidermist said:


> and to see how much sound that only three guys were making was amazing to me.


This! The best 3 person band of all time IMO. You got your moneys worth when attending a concert too. Peart is in the discussion for GOAT for rock drummers. 

Rush is a bit of an acquired taste but those that like them *really* like them.


----------



## 2full

Sorry.....but Cream/and or/ZZTop would be the best 3 piece band ever. 😎


----------



## JerryH

^^^

How about a vote for 2 peice bands?
Mine would be the Black Keys.


----------



## Catherder

2full said:


> Sorry.....but Cream/and or/ZZTop would be the best 3 piece band ever. 😎


Meh, I thought Cream was Ok, but a tad overrated and Clapton's solo stuff was better. I like ZZTop, but its like comparing KFC to a 4 star restaurant. The chicken (Southern rock) is good, but thats all they could do.


----------



## taxidermist

How many know of "Frankie Goes To Hollywood" ? The songs I liked were "Relax" and "War".. 



  





4:10
Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Official Video)
YouTube · FGTHVEVO
Apr 3, 2018

In Europe, back in the 80's the POP sound was all over the radio and plying in the Mega Malls. I'd have to add INXS, Tear for Fears, and Boy George to the list of POP favs back then. 
Anyone out there attend Live-Aid in 85? I tried to get to Wembley but it never happened. That could have been a life changing event for me I think.


----------



## 2full

ZZ was/ has never been Southern Rock.
Don't claim to be.
They are Blues based. Muddy Waters was prob their biggest influence.
Some older albums to listen too:
Tres Hombres
Tejas
Duguello
One foot in the blues
I'm a little different.....but I like their music.

And, by the way.....I agree with the Clapton solo music. I have pretty much all of his stuff. 

On a different note....
Really ?? Boy George and Tears for Fears.


----------



## taxidermist

2full, come on now. where's your adventurous side in music?  I know it sounds like I'm painting a broad spectrum of what I'd listen to. Never got into the RAP "music" or the heavy metal screaming groups.

At one point in my younger life, I was kind of a musical feller. I could play different brass instruments, piano and drums. Definitely not the best at them, but I could manage. I also liked going to the Symphony and picking out one of many instruments playing and focus on that particular one for the piece being played. I would sit and watch the "Boston Pops" with my mother in the evening when it came on Public TV. 

I need to start listening to the stuff the kids do now days, maybe I could see something they are seeing/hearing and possibly try to understand the generation a little more and their thoughts. Hey, its worth a try IMO.


----------



## 2full

Taxi- I was the same way growing up. 
But I did woodwinds instead of brass. Did clarinet for seven years (first chair the last year) then switched to drums and sax my senior year. Ended up with my own drum set I played with for a few years. Even got into the "singing". Choirs (church and school). Did a couple of leads in plays, roadshows, etc. 
Went to most of my high school in Indiana, our high school had 2 bands. Had to try out for the "A" band. Was a lot of fun. Our band director was a Great teacher and person. 
I have over 1,000 albums. All kinds of artists. Guess you could say I enjoyed music 😁 
I have my Mom's old Boston Pop's, and Glen Miller. And, all my Dad's stuff. Eddie Arnold, Chet Atkins, Herb Albert, etc. 
I just really struggle with the "new music". My wife says I'm getting old. I guess I am. I have found a few new artists the last year or so. But, mostly playing the older style country. 
I'll keep trying !!


----------



## taxidermist

In the seventh grade, there was a music competition in Utah called "The Huff Music Contest". I entered for the trumpet side, and had a pianist accompany me. I played Leroy Andersons "Trumpeters Lullaby". I practiced for months everyday until I had it memorized, and didn't use sheet music when my turn came. I wound up with first place.  I Learned to play the bagpipes the summer before my sophomore year in HS. Little did I know, I would wind up in Scotland years later and blew some minds on Robbie Burns night when an American played Scotland the Brave. I still eat Haggis, Mince, Nips and Totties every year for Robbie Burns celebration. And get this.... my Kilt still fits me after after 30 years. In fact, I wore it today.


----------



## Bax*

I have been listening to the Disgraceland podcast off and on for a while now. The premise of the show is to give a relatively short history of a musician who did something crazy, died tragically, committed crimes, or anything else of interest.

This morning I was listening to an episode on Hank Williams who happens to be one of my favorite musicians and all day, I have been listening to his music on Spotify while I work (this wouldnt fly if I wasnt working from home. Im sure a lot of people would cringe at his twangy sound). 

Anyways, here is a classic Hank song:


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## Irish Lad

The Rolling Stones are my favorite by far. Also like, Led Zeppelin( my ears rang for 2 weeks after a Zeppelin concert back in the 70s), Hendrix ,Cream, CCR, U2, ZZ Top, Skynard, Ten Years After, Humble Pie , Johnny Winters and other classic rock bands.
Also like Hank Jr, Johnny Cash and other country singers.


----------



## Bax*

A few that have been hitting me right lately


----------



## Bax*

Irish Lad said:


> The Rolling Stones are my favorite by far. Also like, Led Zeppelin( my ears rang for 2 weeks after a Zeppelin concert back in the 70s), Hendrix ,Cream, CCR, U2, ZZ Top, Skynard, Ten Years After, Humble Pie , Johnny Winters and other classic rock bands.
> Also like Hank Jr, Johnny Cash and other country singers.


Im in my late 30s and find myself constantly going back to many of these artists over and over again. They just cant be matched and I never get as absorbed into music like I do with many of these artists. They are before my time, but every time I listen to their music it feels like an old pair of shoes that just fit perfectly.

Good taste sir


----------



## JerryH

This came on my Pandora channel this morning. First thing I thought of was this thread.


----------



## wyogoob

Gawd, those were the days:


----------



## JerryH

I watched their documentary a while back. Talented kids. Their dad was horrible. I felt bad for those kids & how he screwed them over.


----------



## Irish Lad

Bax* said:


> Im in my late 30s and find myself constantly going back to many of these artists over and over again. They just cant be matched and I never get as absorbed into music like I do with many of these artists. They are before my time, but every time I listen to their music it feels like an old pair of shoes that just fit perfectly.
> 
> Good taste sir


Thanks, I got about 30 years on ya. I raised my soon to be 21 year old grandson. He came home the other day and I had the Stones on a little loud. He told me I was getting too old to be listening to the Stones still. I just smiled and turned it up. 😄 😄


----------



## 3arabians

I’m mostly a classic rock guy but I found myself adding this one to my playlist after I found myself singing along after it came on the radio the other day. Who didn’t have a crush on Jennifer Beals back in the day? 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH

Irish Lad said:


> Thanks, I got about 30 years on ya. I raised my soon to be 21 year old grandson. He came home the other day and I had the Stones on a little loud. He told me I was getting too old to be listening to the Stones still. I just smiled and turned it up. 😄 😄


Irish Lad
If they're still playing it at their age. You can listen to at any level you want!


----------



## Irish Lad

3arabians said:


> I’m mostly a classic rock guy but I found myself adding this one to my playlist after I found myself singing along after it came on the radio the other day. Who didn’t have a crush on Jennifer Beals back in the day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember my wife buying the soundtrack on the way home from the movie.


----------



## Lone_Hunter




----------



## Bax*

Lone_Hunter said:


>


That’s quite a spread right there 😎


----------



## colorcountrygunner

My wife and I have been playing a game of 5 crowns at the kitchen table in the evenings at night and have been playing "against the wind" radio on Pandora. As you would imagine they play lots of Seger, as well as the eagles, CCR, Tom Petty, Eric Clapton and other artists from around that period. Sometimes we turn off all the lights and just play under the glow of a Coleman lantern and tell ourselves we are camping. Guess we got a little cabin fever, but spring is right around the corner!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

This number comes up in the rotation a lot. I really dig it.


----------



## JerryH

colorcountrygunner said:


> This number comes up in the rotation a lot. I really dig it.


I miss Levon Helm. I liked his singing, drumming and his acting in the films he was in. He just seemed like a good down to earth dude. Several artists have mentioned him in their songs so he must of been highly thought of. 

Check out the Last Waltz. Its a Martin Scorsese documentary about the Bands last concert.


----------



## JerryH

I sure wish we still had this guy around also.


----------



## Bax*

Would any of you fellers be interested in me starting a UWN Spotify Playlist that members can edit? I couldnt publicly post the link and would have to share by PM but it could be a fun way to be exposed to new music


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Bax* said:


> Would any of you fellers be interested in me starting a UWN Spotify Playlist that members can edit? I couldnt publicly post the link and would have to share by PM but it could be a fun way to be exposed to new music


🙋‍♂️


----------



## 3arabians

Here’s a good one. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

I've kindof been on a female singer kick lately.

If you dont like harder rock music... dont even click this link.






Love this one.






Classic






-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

In This Moment is great! I regularly rock out to Black Wedding.

But Joan Jett…. She is the ultimate bad arse


----------



## JerryH

I can't believe this came 19 years ago. Time flies by. This is Larry Mcmurtry's son, the apple didn't fall to far from the tree. A singer songwriter and has a way of telling a story as well. Part of this album was recorded in the old Zephyr club in SLC. Its a long one.


----------



## DallanC

Bax* said:


> In This Moment is great! I regularly rock out to Black Wedding.


That blows me away you listen to them too.



> But Joan Jett…. She is the ultimate bad arse







-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> That blows me away you listen to them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


I listen to most anything. Music is so awesome to me.

The only thing I don’t really listen to much is hip hop.

But Black Wedding is one if their best IMO. Having Rob Halford took that song up a level for me.


----------



## MrShane

There is music other than what airs on Hair Nation??


----------



## middlefork

MrShane said:


> There is music other than what airs on Hair Nation??


Sure 104.3 FM


----------



## DallanC

Brand new. Man I cant wait for the summer concert






-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

I'm in a Luniz "I've Got 5 on It" remix kind of mood this morning. I'm not linking the music video though, because this is a family website! 😂


----------



## Bax*

colorcountrygunner said:


> 🙋‍♂️


Im in the process of building a playlist now with songs that have been mentioned in this thread. Once I have it together, I will share the link.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I don't normally give rap the time of day, but there are exceptions to everything. Regardless if your into rock, or country, (or both like me), you'll probably like this:




edit: may as well mention this one too. (country, not rap)


----------



## Irish Lad

Lone_Hunter said:


> I don't normally give rap the time of day, but there are exceptions to everything. Regardless if your into rock, or country, (or both like me), you'll probably like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: may as well mention this one too. (country, not rap)



Awesome songs ! Put tears in my eyes.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

edit: Ok, i'm just on a metallica kick.


----------



## JerryH

So lets talk live music. Summer concert series are coming around again.

Who would you like to see live. That is currently still touring?


----------



## 2full

We have tickets to Screaming Sammy Hagar with George Thorogood in Salt Lake in August.


----------



## Bax*

JerryH said:


> So lets talk live music. Summer concert series are coming around again.
> 
> Who would you like to see live. That is currently still touring?


Eagles are coming in May. I’d love to see them but they are at Vivint Arena which stinks.

Going to see Rob Zombie in August at Usana along with Static X, Powerman 5000, and Mudvayne


----------



## DallanC

JerryH said:


> So lets talk live music. Summer concert series are coming around again.
> 
> Who would you like to see live. That is currently still touring?


I have 7th row tickets to Kenny Chesney this summer. He puts on a fantastic show. Few artists can play top 10 hits for an entire concert but he certainly can.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter




----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy




----------



## bowgy




----------



## wyoming2utah

A little Dirty Honey...


----------



## Lone_Hunter

video was removed. Sorry.


----------



## JerryH

Naomi Judd, of Grammy-winning duo The Judds, dies at 76


Naomi Judd, the Kentucky-born singer of the Grammy-winning duo The Judds and mother of Wynonna and Ashley Judd, has died. She was 76.




www.ksl.com


----------



## Lone_Hunter




----------



## 2full

I'm a Skynyrd freak !!!
Since the 70's.


----------



## JerryH

This song came to mind being Memorial Weekend.


----------



## JerryH

For Father's Day Tomorrow.


----------



## DallanC

Theme song to easily the best movie in a decade. Pretty good song too.






-DallanC


----------



## JerryH




----------



## Lone_Hunter




----------



## DallanC

As always, his concerts are fantastic. Took and posted that live last night. 










-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter

More stuff from the 90s.


----------



## bowgy

Lone_Hunter said:


> More stuff from the 90s.


This reminded me of the first time hearing Heart, I was in Germany and we went to a Golden Earring concert and Heart opened for them.


----------



## DallanC

Heart puts on a good concert. seen them in the 80s in the old salt palace

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

I saw them in Vegas in '78. 
Good show.


----------



## Bax*

At the gym last night, I decided to listen to some 80s hip hop (not my normal jam, but was feeling nostalgic).

Anyways, two different songs from 2 Live Crew came on. I can’t post them on here due to community guidelines, but if you know you know 😂


----------



## DallanC

I first heard this one as background music in a misc youtube video I watched. I tracked down the editor of the video, and got the name and song. Its an indie band, has a very 1970s modern yet retro / disco feel. Hard to quantify just what the style is... but I found it really catchy.






-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

Dallan, I’m noticing more and more music taking queues from the 70s and 80s in the last few years.

My friend showed me a whole new genre called “retro wave” that has a lot of 80s electronic influence.

Then band like White Lies are also around have have that 80s new-wave drone sound.

I kinda dig the nod these groups are giving to bygon eras


----------



## bowgy




----------



## Ray

Sean Rowe always hits hard, especially Soldier’s song


----------



## Ray

Anything from Ryan Bingham is usually good


----------



## CPAjeff




----------



## JerryH

Ray said:


> Anything from Ryan Bingham is usually good


Everything from Ryan is good!

Glad they brought him back on Yellowstone.
Speaking of which. The music director of Yellowstone always has good taste.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Ray

JerryH said:


> Everything from Ryan is good!
> 
> Glad they brought him back on Yellowstone.
> Speaking of which. The music director of Yellowstone always has good taste.


makes two of us! I started watching that show because I heard he was in it


----------



## Ray




----------



## Ray

last one. This song helped me through the death of my grandmother, who was a second mom to me and my good buddy, Isaac, who left too early, I still see him in his daughter.


----------



## JerryH




----------



## JerryH

Ray said:


>


Great band! 
I'm glad these guys are touring again. Sadly they didn't make it to Utah this summer. Looking forward to some more Lorrie tunes.


----------



## JerryH

How about some banjo? 
Great instrumental from Yonder Mountain String Band.


----------



## Ray

JerryH said:


> How about some banjo?
> Great instrumental from Yonder Mountain String Band.


that’s some good stuff!


----------



## DallanC

Brand new, released 15 minutes ago.






-DallanC


----------



## JerryH

What a bummer 
RIP Loretta Lynn


----------



## Critter

It's sad, all the great ones are leaving us

She is now with a lot of the alltime greats 

RIP

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy

Too early for Christmas songs?


----------



## 2full

Wayyyy too early. 😁


----------



## DallanC

A complete 180 from his normal rap music, this one is doing quite well in the mainstream... heck, even my wife demanded me put this on her phone after a listen.






-DallanC


----------

